
Deputy Congresswoman suggests curfew for women to protect against violence - egusa
https://aztecreports.com/deputy-congresswoman-suggests-curfew-for-women-to-protect-against-increasing-violence
======
Gibbon1
Twenty some years ago a religious nutter in the Israeli Knesset suggested the
same thing. And female MK proposed a more reasonable bill to place the curfew
on men instead.

